# Hospital near sharjah for medical test for visa pupose



## zakir_com (Oct 20, 2008)

Hi,

I am expat from India, living in Sharjah and I work in Jebel Ali Free Zone, So my visa is from JAFZA. 

Now, my wifes visa is due for renewal and I want to know any hospital which is close to Sharjah do Medical for the JAFZA visa.

Can some body help me by refering the hospital names and location?

Thanks and best regards

Zahir Hussain


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

As you would have a Dubai visa, I presume the medical has to take place in Dubai. There is a clinic that does them on Al Rigga Road, Deira, just behind Lal's supermarket.

-


----------

